# All Leigh Jig Owners



## WillyInAus (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Peoples,

I am looking at buying a Leigh Jig for my first jig, and was looking at the New Super Jigs coming out soon but have just found out the following.

One limitation to the Super Jig is that it can only cut dovetails with a single-width pin, unlike the higher-end model, which has variable-width capabilities. However, by manually adjusting the pins, you can space the dovetails any way you like.

I am thinking this could be a bit of a negative what are your thoughts and why?

I am looking a mainly making jewellery boxes etc.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Willy: I had two jigs for a long time. One did through tails (Keller) and one did half blind, (an old Stanly) . I couldn't adjust the spacing on either one of them. I bought a Leigh jig. It is the 24 " D4 model. It's really great, once you go through the set-up
proceedure. As yet I have not needed the 24 inch width. If I were doing the same thing today I might go to the new 16" Leigh jig, since it's a lot cheaper and so are the add-on features. like Isolock etc.
Woodnut65


----------



## snowdog (Jun 8, 2007)

I also just bought the 24" D4 model. It is well made and not as hard as I thought it would be to set up and use. I am not sure I will ever need the 24 " size but being the MAN that I am, bigger is better. I can hear my wife shaking her head as I say it.. bigger is always better. 

Short story, we bought a hot tub to replace the one we had when we moved last year. Of course I wanted the bigger one. Well it just barely fit in the outdoor room and she will never let me live it down <laugh>. I still think bigger is better  Good luck on your purchase.


----------



## FlyMaster (May 17, 2007)

Hi Willy, I have the D4 (yep the 24" well hung version) and it does have the variable width plus variable spacing. I understand that the SUPER JIG was designed to get them into some lower price points. $329 vs $500+ The D4 is over $500 US but w/coupons, you can get it or $420. I do similar boxes and have found the variable spacing provides a lot of flexibility. Here's the catch - you'll probably never use the 24" width but the D1600 and super jigs don't allow variable spacing of the pin widths - only spacing. From the product data sheets, it appears that the rail of the super jig doesn't accept the variable width/space guides from the D4. So you wouldn't be able to buy the super jig and a few replacement guides from the D4. My suggestion, spend the extra and get the D4. If you ever get into double / layered dovetails, you'll need it.

Good Luck

PS - What happened to Ian Thorpe? Michael Phelps was walking around Ann Arbor (Michigan) all bummed out that one of the top athletes in the world was hangin' up the speedo. What's he going to do now? Play "gulf" and watch paint dry?


----------

